# R32/3.6 all motor build



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

The motor set up is a bit different from most that you have seen
here's a little run down of the motor

04' R32 block
Custom JE 89mm bore 14.1 comp
98 vr6 92mm crank
Schimmel performance rods
06' 3.6 cylinder head
welded all extra coolant and oil port to match r32 block
Full Ferrea valve train
KCR custom 3.6 downpipe
KCR custom intake manifold

The motor is still being assembled by [email protected] Performance
The follow the build just "like" our face book page
*KCR racing*
*Killacouperacing.com*


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Awesome, and best of luck with this new engine. Also, you should think about putting a page on your website with the previous engine details and their performance results too; a past history write up.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Should scoot, just like all your others. Just make sure Bill "takes his time" with your valve job. 

Also dont forget to punch out the check valve in the vc breather.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Should scoot, just like all your others. Just make sure Bill "takes his time" with your valve job.
> 
> *Also dont forget to punch out the check valve in the vc breather*.


Why would you do that^^^^ curious


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The 3.6 breather pulls directly from the manifold post throttle body, and there's a check valve in the breather that keeps full vacuum from pulling through there. If it's vented to atmosphere (catch can) it won't open until you have a decent amount of crank pressure opening it.


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

Subscribed :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Yessir :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

cool stuff:thumbup: more pics needed..


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Good stuff!!! subscribed


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

I didn't know you could put the 3.6 head on a 3.2.. I thought the different angle would make the spacing of the cylinders not work. I'm curious to see this build.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

YUS


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

hotness! destroked and bored out..... to 89mm.... yum


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

Subscribed


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

:wave:


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

Memories lol:beer:


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

SLC4ME said:


> Subscribed


I thought you would like this


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

Are you 100% sure the head lines up correctly with the bores?

as said above the 3.2 bottom end is a 15 degree V and the FSI engines are 10 degree V....

FSI engine Oil pump is also in the block driven by the crank....do the feed oil ways line up from the block to head? not just the drains? You then have he problem of different length chains/guides etc


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

The cylinder spacing it still the same as the r32 head. The only difference is the how the combustion chamber is shaped which we had our pistons designed for. I'm 110% positive that it fits.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The headgasket tells the story. Lots of welding for the big front drain for sure.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes sir


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this lines great up.. no problem but alot of welding..why did you not go with the 3,6 bottom instead..?your cylinderwalls are very thin with a 89mm bore in the 15 degree block.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

I didn't have access to a 3.6 block and I didn't want all that stroke. I got a deal I couldn't refuse on the head so I just ran with it.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

you will not get more stroke with the same crank inside as you use now,just a stronger block..


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

some people like it thinnner :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I think he meant more stroke then 90.3mm. With where his last crank ended up, it seems wise.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

this crank also fits the r36 blok...i was very close to build my engine this way...a 3.4ltr with high rpm...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

We dont get any engines with a small 10deg crank (non us fsi 3.2), only 3.6 fsi and old 15deg 12/24v.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Saw these pistons in person today...they're really something :thumbup:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sick!


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

They received a care package that will help them well along there way :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

subcribed..........:wave::thumbup:


----------



## bossman518 (Apr 20, 2009)

Any updates? Pics? Anything?


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b21OGUWAOSY


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Sounds great!! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome! 

sent from my igloo


----------



## 3hirty8ight (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW.. serious N/a grunt!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Any updates here? Would love to see how the project is coming.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

He is building a 4cyl now.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Yepp. All motor fsi, kinsler ITB's and 16:1 compression lol. 

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

16:1 holy ****!


----------

